# Rob Zombie - Performs @ 2nd Annual Revolver Golden Gods Awards - 08.04.2010 - x9 HQ



## Mandalorianer (9 Apr. 2010)

*THX to The Elder​*


----------



## Katzun (9 Apr. 2010)

jawoll, richtig krachen muss es

lets rock!


----------



## Karrel (10 Apr. 2010)

naja, tut musikalisch jetzt net not,dann doch eher seine filme!


----------



## beginner (10 Apr. 2010)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> *THX to The Elder​*



MUAHAHAHA, wie geil ist der denn. :thumbup:


----------



## Q (13 Apr. 2010)

hübsche Frisur  :thx:


----------

